# ipad mini retina liseuse?



## pinouf (21 Novembre 2013)

bonjour,

je souhaite acheter un ipad mini retina pour l'utiliser également comme liseuse.
est-ce bien?
je cherche des retours d'expérience=)
merci


----------



## ledoc66 (21 Novembre 2013)

j'ai un ipad mini non retina, et malgrè mes yeux fragiles c'est déja très bien pour lire....je vous le conseille donc


----------



## Snoopy06000 (21 Novembre 2013)

de manière occasionnelle l'ipad mini retina peut jouer le rôle de lisseuse mais pour de la lecture longue durée je conseillerai que trop une véritable lisseuse. Y'en a des vraiment pas cher aujourd'hui et ça permet d'économiser ses yeux.


----------



## pinouf (22 Novembre 2013)

hmm ok ok !
merci pour vos conseils
je vais réfléchir ... !
cela m'embete un peu de devoir avoir une lisseuse et une tablette =/

il ya bien un mode liseuse sur ipad mini?


----------



## Hoover974 (22 Novembre 2013)

Coucou, 

Il y a ce qu'on appelle iBook qui  regroupe tes bouquins et tes pdfs. Tu peux créer diverses collections et y classer tes livres.

Si tu veux acheter un livre, tu passes par le iBooks store. Si tu as un mac tu pourras aussi visualiser tes bouquins dans la même application.

Sinon tu as aussi l'application Kindle d'amazon et celle de Google qui te permettent d'acheter des bouquins.

Sinon sur iBook tu peux changer la police d'écriture, la taille des lettres, choisir le mode nuit etc. 

Franchement acheter une tablette est tout indiqué et surtout un ipad mini retina pour litre. Et puis c'est faire une pierre deux coups. Del plus, l'iPad mini ne te servira pas qu'à lire et vu sa portabilité, il sera ton nouveau compagnon au quotidien au vu des possibilité qu'il offre.

A ne pas hésiter dans une version de 32go minimum


----------



## Somchay (23 Novembre 2013)

Perso, c'est avec l'appli Kobo que je lis sur iPad et je confirme qu'en pouvant choisir la police de caractères, la taille, et choisir aussi entre mode nuit ou jour, c'est vraiment très confortable ! (je lis pendant des heures et pas du tout de problème). En plus, l'appli Kobo donne accès à tout le catalogue de la Fnac, c'est simplement génial 

Et je précise aussi qu'avant l'iPad, j'avais une liseuse dédiée, qui ne me sert plus du tout... Bref, pas d'hésitation de mon côté


----------



## Snoopy06000 (23 Novembre 2013)

Le problème n'est pas qu'un Ipad ne puisse pas lire des Ebooks (on peut lire la même chose avec les mêmes outils qu'avec une lisseuse) mais encore une fois ce ne sont pas les mêmes conditions. 

J'ai aussi les 2 et passer plus de 2h sur Ipad me fatigue déjà la vue (j'ai aucun problème de ce côté là). Alors que sur une lisseuse, l'écran est tel qu'on peut passer des heures au soleil comme en intérieur à lire. 

Après tout dépend du temps passé à lire par semaine. 

Personnellement, je mets aussi mes ebooks aussi sur ordo et ipad mais juste pour faciliter la prise de notes. 

Pour la lecture pure, je préfère 100x une lisseuse. 

Je comprends après que c'est pénible d'avoir 2 machines mais si on sépare les usages c'est pas bien grave surtout qu'une liseuse c'est super léger, pas cher, et méga pratique pour tous ceux qui lisent sur une plage ou à la terrasse d'un café.


----------



## djoole (23 Novembre 2013)

Je suis étonné que personne ne parle des conditions de lecture... En plein soleil sur un transat au bord de la mer ou de la piscine, ça marche toujours avec un iPad??

Avec un Kindle ou équivalent, c'est aussi net que sur un bouquin, mais sur un écran LCD, j'ai un peu de mal à y croire...

Bref, je dirais que si la personne ne souhaite lire qu'en intérieur, l'iPad suffira, si elle veut pouvoir lire dans un parc, à la plage, etc, en extérieur quoi, bah la liseuse en encre numérique sera obligatoire


----------



## Snoopy06000 (23 Novembre 2013)

sans parler de la prise en main qui n'a rien à voir.
Une lisseuse est tellement légère qu'on peut lire dans n'importe quelles positions


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2013)

inutilisable en extérieur
pour dépanner ok
mais une liseuse est indispensable pour moi


----------



## Snoopy06000 (23 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> inutilisable en extérieur
> pour dépanner ok
> mais une liseuse est indispensable pour moi



+1

Sans parler en plus de l'autonomie d'une liseuse.


----------



## Hoover974 (23 Novembre 2013)

Il existe des protections écrans antireflet de la marque Moshi par exemple. 

Après question autonomie si on passe en mode avion, on gagne largement en autonomie qui est déjà conséquente à la base. Certes on est loin de celle d'une liseuse mais y a largement de quoi lire des heures et des heures. 

Après acheter une liseuse pour une question d'autonomie, c'est discutable car on a toujours des prises de courant à portée de main sauf  si la personne va camper ou faire une marche de plusieurs jours...

En tout cas, pour ma part le choix d'une lieuse n'est plus justifiée à l'heure actuelle.

Édit : sinon lire en plein soleil à la plage avec un livre, liseuse ou tablette... Sans parasol. Bonjour l'insolation :d


----------



## Snoopy06000 (23 Novembre 2013)

on frise la mauvaise foi. 

Je suis d'accord pour l'autonomie c'est *un* des avantages d'une liseuse.


----------



## Hoover974 (23 Novembre 2013)

Certes on a une autonomie qui dure des semaines et des semaines
Certes on a l'impression de lire sur un livre papier
Certes on transporte sur soi une bibliothèque gigantesque
Et beaucoup plus encore.

Mais tout cela a un prix: environ 120 &#8364; pour une bonne liseuse. Nous avons donc un objet qui ne sert qu'à lire comparer un iPad mini Retina qui fait tout et bien. Il n'aura pas non plus à rougir de sa fonction liseuse avec une bonne protection anti reflet.

Le retour sur un investissement est plus profitable à l'iPad mini qu'une liseuse. En revanche si on est un grand lecteur,  la liseuse sera tout indiquée. Par contre, si on est un lecteur occasionnel, L'iPad mini Retina sera plus plus avantageux au vu des possibilités de l'appareil.

Pour ma part je trouve que la liseuse n'est qu'un produit de mode trop cher pour sa fonction exclusive. 

Donc il faut choisir entre un produit qui ne sert qu'à lire et un autre qui se substitue à un ordinateur et un carnet de notes. 

Certes je vais m'éloigner un peu du sujet. 

Mais avec une application tel que Notes Plus, on se retrouve avec un carnet de notes qui se substitue aisément à sa version papier. D'ailleurs cette application va même au-delà et en tapant sur YouTube : notes plus - nowatch mag  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ4ZeV3UmSc , on se rend compte des incroyables possibilités de cette application au quotidien. Application qui est en développement depuis trois ans et qui continue à se mettre à jour...

Donc encore une fois soit on investit dans un produit très limitée telle que la liseuse, soit on investit dans une tablette qui remplace au quotidien des bouquins, des carnets, des agendas etc. etc.

L'idéal serait de prendre une liseuse plus une tablette. Mais faire le choix entre un iPad mini Retina et une liseuse, il n'y a pas photo. 

J'espère Frisé un peu moins la mauvaise foi cette Fois-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2013)

effectivement il est préférable de prendre une liseuse et une tablette
ou une liseuse et un MBA
selon ses besoins
mais pour lire sans fatigue et longtemps une liseuse est indispensable


----------



## wmangon (23 Novembre 2013)

C.est génial en liseuse j.ai plein de bd en pdf top !!!! Vive l'iPad mini


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2013)

wmangon a dit:


> C.est génial en liseuse j.ai plein de bd en pdf top !!!! Vive l'iPad mini



une liseuse lit des ebooks
pas des pdf


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> effectivement il est préférable de prendre une liseuse et une tablette
> ou une liseuse et un MBA
> selon ses besoins
> mais pour lire sans fatigue et longtemps une liseuse est indispensable



Oui, mais une liseuse reste pour le moment très limitée. Pour lire un roman à la plage, au soleil, y'a pas mieux, on est d'accord.
Maintenant, pour les BD, les bouquins "techniques" au sens large, illustrés, l'iPad mini Retina est juste parfait.


----------



## djoole (23 Novembre 2013)

Hoover974 a dit:


> Mais tout cela a un prix: environ 120 &#8364; pour une bonne liseuse.



Euh, tu as une très bonne liseuse pour 59&#8364; neuf livraison incluse (Kindle)

Une tablette LCD, même avec un écran anti-reflet, tu n'y verras quasi rien en extérieur.

Un iPad ne peut pas se substituer à une liseuse.

Au même titre qu'une liseuse ne peut pas se substituer à un iPad!

Donc si pinouf veut lire de façon intensive et en toutes circonstances, il lui faudra une liseuse


----------



## Hoover974 (23 Novembre 2013)

Est ce qu'on lit tout le temps en plein soleil ? Donc ça va servir juste pour les vacances d'été. D'ailleurs la technique commerciale est bien rodée sur amazon. Le premier argument : aucun reflet avec une jeune dame allongée sur un transat face au soleil. 

La plupart du temps on lit où ? 

A l'intérieur de son chez soi, sous sa véranda, dans un parc où il y a de l'ombrage, la voiture, le bus, le métro. La où y a pas de reflet...  Et l'écran de l'iPad  n'a aucun problème dans ces conditions. Nous sommes en plus en hiver (du moins  en France).

Donc pour 59 euro, on a la grande fonction de la liseuse qui sert  juste en de rares occasions voir rien du tout. En prime interface "monochrome". Question visuel c'est un peu laid. Après tout, on lui demande juste de savoir lire (des romans).

Reste l autre atout : aucune fatigue oculaire. Ça se discute mais je vous crois vu que vous êtes des amateurs de liseuse.


----------



## Antiphon (24 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Ma mère a une liseuse Sony, une tablette Archos et un vieux MacBook. Effectivement, elle me dit que sa fatigue oculaire est moins grande avec l'encre numérique, qu'elle est incapable de lire longuement sur un LCD.

Mais, si c'est effectivement prouvé, pourquoi l'un fatigue plus que l'autre? Est-ce la luminosité? Il est possible de la réduire. Est-ce le fond blanc des pages? Il est possible de le changer en beige, gris pâle ou blanc sur noir.

Je crois plutôt qu'il s'agit de la définition, et alors l'écran Retina est peut-être plus approprié. Cf. cet article de C|Net. Qu'en pensez-vous?

Bien cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## Somchay (24 Novembre 2013)

Les arguments de chacun sont tous très légitimes, je confirme aussi qu'il n'y a pas mieux que la liseuse pour lire sur la plage... Après, je fais juste un constat, combien de jours par an je lis sur la plage ? Jamais en fait car la plage c'est pas trop mon truc...  Et aussi, depuis que je lis sur iPad (pendant des heures moi aussi), et bien je ne me sert plus du tout de la liseuse (que j'ai toujours), voilà tout, pour mon témoignage très personnel 

Entre parenthèses, que ce soit liseuse ou iPad, je bénis celui qui a inventé les eBooks, j'ai maintenant en Thaïlande la même bibliothèque à ma disposition que si j'étais en France !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




Antiphon a dit:


> Il est possible de le changer en beige, gris pâle ou blanc sur noir.
> 
> Je crois plutôt qu'il s'agit de la définition, et alors l'écran Retina est peut-être plus approprié. Cf. cet article de C|Net. Qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> ...



Je confirme, il m'arrive de lire la nuit dans la pénombre totale, sans allumer la lumière pour ne pas réveiller ma compagne (sauf si je le veux mais c'est une autre histoire  ), et le mode "nuit" sur iPad me convient très bien : écriture blanche sur fond noir, avec bien sûr la possibilité d'ajuster la luminosité des caractères en blanc.

Et pour la question de l'écran rétina, oui je pense personnellement que c'est un plus, les caractères sont hyper net (il ne bavent pas) et pour moi ça facilite beaucoup la lecture prolongée.

Le seul problème en fait, c'est qu'après plusieurs heures de lectures, je commence à fatiguer à cause du poids de mon iPad grand format... Mais ça y est, le mini rétina est commandé :love: !


----------



## pinouf (26 Novembre 2013)

whouah je ne savais pas que ca allait faire un tel débat =)

pour ma part je pense que tout le monde a raison !
cela dépend du mode d'utilisation de chacun !

je vais me tourné vers un ipad mini retina !
je compte lire chez moi ! mais sûrement pas a la plage =) ( pas envie de me le faire tirer )


----------



## djoole (26 Novembre 2013)

pinouf a dit:


> je compte lire chez moi ! mais sûrement pas a la plage =) ( pas envie de me le faire tirer )


Pour ce coté là, on a effectivement la conscience beaucoup plus tranquille avec une liseuse à 60 lol 
Amuse toi bien avec ta future tablette, un vrai petit bijou!


----------

